# ss Ergenstrasse



## frank fish

Having just watched the old movie Sea Chase with John Wayne and Lana Turner for the Umpteenth time can anyone positively identify the ship that was used in the film. In about 1956 I was working on the Indonesian Coast and used to see two old ships the KALI and the GREAT OAKS on the Palembang /Djakarta coal run I was told that one of these had taken the part of the ERGENSTRASSE and my informant even told me he had been on board to see the toilet Lana Turner had sat on.I believe that both ships had previously been on the Australian Coast but I have no further infomation


----------



## DAVIDJM

I hope this will help 

BIRCHGROVE PARK 640ton collier was used in the opening shots. She was mainly used plying between Sydney and Newcastle, Australia but sank on 2 August 1956 with a cargo of 500tons of coal in position 33 38 24S and longitude 151 22 39 E 

The auxiliary minesweeper HMAS BIRCHGROVE PARK, was commissioned. BIRCHGROVE PARK was laid down in 1930. She was requisitioned for the RAN, from her owners, R. W. Miller & Co Pty Ltd, on 9 May 1941

Try this site for more info on the ship and her owners and the wreck site
http://www.michaelmcfadyenscuba.info/viewpage.php?page_id=54

listen to a song here
http://unionsong.com/u440.html
-------------------------------------------------------------
The MARGARET SCHAFER was used for rest of the film was

Originally built as CORSICANA 
Launched 7/8/1918 
By Manitowoc SB - Wisconsin-
2059 g
Lake-type vessel

1930 TIMBERMAN - Matson Line
1937 MARGARET SCHAFER - Schafer Bros Steamship Co
1955 GREAT OAKS – Bruce Aitchison, Panama
1958 PEGGY – Peggy Navigation Co, Panama
1959 BORNEO – China Pacific Navigation S A, Panama

Broken up Hong Kong 4/6/1962


----------



## Thats another Story

frank fish said:


> Having just watched the old movie Sea Chase with John Wayne and Lana Turner for the Umpteenth time can anyone positively identify the ship that was used in the film. In about 1956 I was working on the Indonesian Coast and used to see two old ships the KALI and the GREAT OAKS on the Palembang /Djakarta coal run I was told that one of these had taken the part of the ERGENSTRASSE and my informant even told me he had been on board to see the toilet Lana Turner had sat on.I believe that both ships had previously been on the Australian Coast but I have no further infomation


i don't think i ever heard of a fetish for toilet seats before?


----------



## tsell

*Sea Chase*

If you can get hold of the book - read it, it's brilliant. Couldn't put it down!

Taffy R556959


----------



## medway

DAVIDJM said:


> I hope this will help
> 
> BIRCHGROVE PARK 640ton collier was used in the opening shots. She was mainly used plying between Sydney and Newcastle, Australia but sank on 2 August 1956 with a cargo of 500tons of coal in position 33 38 24S and longitude 151 22 39 E
> 
> The auxiliary minesweeper HMAS BIRCHGROVE PARK, was commissioned. BIRCHGROVE PARK was laid down in 1930. She was requisitioned for the RAN, from her owners, R. W. Miller & Co Pty Ltd, on 9 May 1941
> 
> Try this site for more info on the ship and her owners and the wreck site
> http://www.michaelmcfadyenscuba.info/viewpage.php?page_id=54
> 
> listen to a song here
> http://unionsong.com/u440.html
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> The MARGARET SCHAFER was used for rest of the film was
> 
> Originally built as CORSICANA
> Launched 7/8/1918
> By Manitowoc SB - Wisconsin-
> 2059 g
> Lake-type vessel
> 
> 1930 TIMBERMAN - Matson Line
> 1937 MARGARET SCHAFER - Schafer Bros Steamship Co
> 1955 GREAT OAKS – Bruce Aitchison, Panama
> 1958 PEGGY – Peggy Navigation Co, Panama
> 1959 BORNEO – China Pacific Navigation S A, Panama
> 
> Broken up Hong Kong 4/6/1962


Birchgrove Park may be gone but not forgotten. She lives on in 1/72 scale by Geoff Eastwood.


----------

